# CO2 in Hurst,Euless,Bedford anyone?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking for a co2 place in the HEB area anyone know of any?


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

JAXON777 said:


> I am looking for a co2 place in the HEB area anyone know of any?


I get mine from the Home Depot in Haltom City, not too far a drive for you.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I didn't know that Home Depot dealt with CO2 canisters? I use Fort Worth Welding Supply on Riverside Dr. about halfway between I-30 and 183. That's not too far from Haltom City.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I go to Kimbrough Fire Extinguisher refill off of abrams and collins.

Mike H


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Another option is beverage distributors, both beer and pop. They use human consumption grade CO2 to drive their beverage dispensers being beer taps and fountain pop (both pre and post mix). As most of these operations have numerous dispensers they normally also have their own CO2 filling system and storage tank. I have found that the local Coca Cola distributor filled my 20# for about 60% of the welding shop price with no discussion of substituting my tank for one of their beaters. It took longer to pay for the CO2 and carry the tank to the people to fill than it did to fill the tank.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

This may be a stupid question but do they have the bottles to purchase or do I have to bring them one? If I have to bring one where do I get the bottle?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I bought my canister from the welding shop and they just exchange it out with another one that's full for $15. The canister is a bit unsightly but I have a good hiding place for it. I had a hard time finding a smaller canister but they sold me the 20 lb. for $75 (filled) which seemed like a pretty good price to me at the time. The canister finally ran out of C02 the other day but it lasted for almost a year which surprised me. 

When I move the tank to the living room, I will have to find a smaller tank to fit under the stand.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

CrownMan said:


> I go to Kimbrough Fire Extinguisher refill off of abrams and collins.
> 
> Mike H


Mike, do you know of a good place to get a 10 lb. or less tank around our area? Does Kimbrough sell them? Do they fill your tank, or swap it out? Do they fill it while you wait or do you have to give them some time?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

KJM,

I bought my 10lb tank from them filled for about 80-90. You have to call them and tell them you want one. They then refurbish an old fire extinguisher with the proper valve and hydrostat test it and paint it. Mine works great and I've had it refilled twice now. Of course they painted it fire engine red! They fill it while you wait for 15. I have never had a short fill from them on 4 different tanks. I did, however, have 2 short fills in a row from the Beer Barn in Arlington. That's when I found Kimbrough. They're nice people.

Mike


----------



## Silent Dave (May 28, 2006)

Another vote for Kimbrough. Nice folks. And as mentioned they do a complete fill while you wait.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I exchanged my 20# CO2 tank at Fergason's welding in Lewisville last week and paid $33.00. This was a substancial increase (Nearly double) over the last time. The counter clerk said that CO2 has gone up in price.

Any feedback?

Maybe I need to look for another source.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

It was only 3 weeks ago when I got my 20# refilled and it was only $15 + tax at Fort Worth Welding.


----------

